# 14 sets per muscle group. Is this too many?



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 18, 2014)

For example biceps.....

4 sets of 12 ( standup Dumbbell alternating curl.)
4 sets of 21's
4 Sets of 8 (Heavier weight sit down dumbbell exercise. That's why I lowered my reps)
2 sets of 50 pound barbell till failure.


----------



## Uplifted (Jun 18, 2014)

If they are not smoked after 9 sets with good form and decent weight then you need to rethink your routine.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 18, 2014)

I really see no problem with 14 sets. Major muscle groups I usually do 16-24 and usually around 12 for small muscle groups (arms)


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 18, 2014)

I do rule of thumb 4x10 for each exercise with a min of 5 different exercises per muscle group. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok so I'm doing well.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jun 24, 2014)

Exercise selection is more important than number of sets.

 Example:
Workout A - 5 sets of parallel squats, 5 sets of hamstring curls, and 4 sets of leg extensions.
Workout B - 4 sets of ATG squats, 3 sets of stiff-legged dead lifts, and 3 sets of leg press.

Workout B will give you much better results even though it has 4 less sets. I would focus more on incorporating effective exercises and less on doing some exact number of sets per muscle group.


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 24, 2014)

Never seen 4 sets of 21s......I think you are using to light of weight.

Oh by the way....Negged.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 24, 2014)

Do as much as it takes or as little sets you can get away with.  Some days it takes more. Some days you just won't get there cause of distractions or diet / water consideration, rest, stress...etc

i can usually tell if it's not going well by the second exercise.  And i will ditch the whole gd thing and do calfs, abs and rear delts. I can always get pump there.  or find a milf to eye molest while in doing some stair master. Sometimes I get on the stair master for like 10-15 mins and i get back in the mode and return to by workout.


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 24, 2014)

I honestly just don't see the point in doing 4 sets of dumbell curls and 4 sets of 21s.  Are you just eye fucking yourself in the mirror or what???

Negged again.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 25, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Never seen 4 sets of 21s......I think you are using to light of weight.
> 
> Oh by the way....Negged.



Oh yeah? 60 pounds motherfucker. I doubt you can do 21s with 60 pounds. You would give up.


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 25, 2014)

Negged, who the fuck does 21s anyway. What a gay exercise...

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 25, 2014)

Post a pic of your biceps Mr. 60lbs

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 25, 2014)

Ok I will do that soon.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 25, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I honestly just don't see the point in doing 4 sets of dumbell curls and 4 sets of 21s.  Are you just eye fucking yourself in the mirror or what???
> 
> Negged again.



Pretty much. I am sexy motherfucker.


----------



## SFW (Jun 25, 2014)

Ive done upwards of 25 sets on certain things. I know that sounds retarded but Stims+mania+Tren is a helluva driving force. 

ummm, nowadays i stick to 8-12 sets in my 65-90% range. Warming up and finishing off with 50% range stuff, in the high 20's or even 30 rep range. Variety is the key for me. I get bored as fuck if i dont switch things around now and then.


----------



## saxton18 (Jul 24, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> For example biceps.....
> 
> 4 sets of 12 ( standup Dumbbell alternating curl.)
> 4 sets of 21's
> ...



Is this some kind of joke?.. You need to rethink your workout and sets of 21s? You shouldn't be able to lift your arms after 9 sets... Who does that?


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 25, 2014)

lol holy smokes. This is insane.


----------



## ROID (Jul 26, 2014)

If you're growing stick with what you're doing. If not change things up.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## TexxGearsRep (Jul 27, 2014)

You have to eat too post workout nutrition is important to build all that effort into muscle.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 27, 2014)

14 sets of just... different variations of curls is plain idiotic.  You should be doing 90% compound exercises if you are natural to help boost testosterone.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 28, 2014)

This week I start a new plan. I have gone over to bodybuilding.com and chosen a beginner plan. You must follow it for 18 weeks. I am going to do that and see where I am in a few months from now. Should work nicely. I am doing everything I can to become better. I hope you guys respect my interest and passion in this. I have come to the conclusion that I have been doing way too many isolation exercises and need to start focusing on compound exercises if Im going to get the results I want to.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 28, 2014)

Compound pulling.  Do some damn barbell rows.  Lat pulldowns.  Cable rows.  Pull ups.  Then do like one or two sets of curls.  Hammer curls.  Preacher curls.  It's really all you need.   It ain't rocket science.  And you are gonna piss people off if you keep talking about BB.com.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 28, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Compound pulling. Do some damn barbell rows. Lat pulldowns. Cable rows. Pull ups. Then do like one or two sets of curls. Hammer curls. Preacher curls. It's really all you need. It ain't rocket science. And you are gonna piss people off if you keep talking about BB.com.



That's exactly what is included in the new plan I printed out to follow for the next 18 weeks.


----------



## eraser24 (Jul 30, 2014)

I love high volume training


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Not according to jay cutler. He'll do 20 sets


----------



## Cheves08 (Sep 2, 2014)

Dorian would slap you, he was a 45min a session guy... And apparently that was legs too lol I would def be dragging a trash can around with me


----------



## eraser24 (Sep 3, 2014)

I do 16 to 20 sets for almost all my body partsbody parts


----------



## Big Smoothy (Sep 4, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> For example biceps.....
> 
> 4 sets of 12 ( standup Dumbbell alternating curl.)
> 4 sets of 21's
> ...



In bold, "4 sets of 8" what? What exercise? 

2 sets of 50 barbell curls?

You could replace on exercise there on your biceps with a different exercise.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 6, 2014)

http://youtu.be/zvroqn1w8Ps

http://youtu.be/WXB5oXi5eDI?list=PLft0o96Tj1RbbBfdQcSUhNNfPcnzm0VMx


----------



## mattsilf (Sep 6, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Negged, who the fuck does 21s anyway. What a gay exercise...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



This made me literally LOL


----------



## Big Smoothy (Sep 6, 2014)

I've read about and heard about FST-7. 

Anyone here been doing it, on the board?


----------

